# Road and track cycling for 10yr old



## Broadside (8 Sep 2016)

My daughter is very interested in track cycling and has been inspired by Laura Trott for the last 2-3years. 

I take her out on road rides but want to try and get her on a track as this is what really fascinates her. We are in Hants near to Fleet and looking for what we can do locally. Have contacted a few local clubs but many have closed their waiting lists for kids due to demand. 

There is a track at Calshot near Southampton but min age is 11yrs for that so have just found a taster session in Bournemouth outdoor track which we might go to this weekend. 

Has anyone got an other idea where to go? Or is she a bit too young to have a go at track cycling yet?


----------



## midlife (8 Sep 2016)

Tell them she is 11 years old 
Shaun


----------



## Broadside (8 Sep 2016)

Ha ha, I would but they will want her date of birth for forms etc and she actually only turns 10 next month so I would be stretching my luck a bit I think!


----------



## Broadside (8 Sep 2016)

Good idea though, I am clearly far too honest!


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2016)

She's not too young - the Manchester velodrome takes them from age 9.


----------



## S-Express (8 Sep 2016)

She's not too young, as 10 is generally the minimum age permissable on indoor tracks (age 9 in Manchester I think). Palmer Park in Reading is the nearest track, with a big youth group there (Palmer Park Velo). It's outdoor, so sessions will be weather-dependent to some degree. Same deal with Bournemouth, which is a 250m track with 42 degree banking, so essentially an 'olympic' style track, but outdoors.

Calshot is short and the banking is very steep - probably not the best place to learn track craft. Lee Valley is your nearest indoor track with Newport a bit of a trek further west down the M4. Newport runs regular taster sessions, especially in school hols or half terms. Lee Valley probably does too.


----------



## Broadside (8 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> She's not too young, as 10 is generally the minimum age permissable on indoor tracks (age 9 in Manchester I think). Palmer Park in Reading is the nearest track, with a big youth group there (Palmer Park Velo). It's outdoor, so sessions will be weather-dependent to some degree. Same deal with Bournemouth, which is a 250m track with 42 degree banking, so essentially an 'olympic' style track, but outdoors.
> 
> Calshot is short and the banking is very steep - probably not the best place to learn track craft. Lee Valley is your nearest indoor track with Newport a bit of a trek further west down the M4. Newport runs regular taster sessions, especially in school hols or half terms. Lee Valley probably does too.



Thanks, very helpful. Didn't know about the banking difference, I have only ever ridden the Lee Valley track myself for a taster session. Palmer Park was also booked out last time we checked, will give them another go. 

Do the outdoor tracks only stop running in really bad weather? Presumably a bit of rain is usually ok?


----------



## S-Express (8 Sep 2016)

Broadside said:


> Do the outdoor tracks only stop running in really bad weather? Presumably a bit of rain is usually ok?



The answer is 'it depends' unfortunately. Light shower might be ok, depends on the time of year and how quickly the track will dry out. PPV club sessions will not necessarily all be fixed wheel based, so that may affect things too. As for Bournemouth, I know nothing of the arrangements down there unfortunately. If she is anything like most 10 year olds, then she will probably want to ride the indoor tracks - 'cos that's what they do on the telly' - and I don't blame her at all 

Ironically, most track racing at club level happens outdoors, unless you are lucky enough to live within regular commuting distance of Stratford, Newport, Derby, Manchester or Glasgow.


----------



## Broadside (8 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> If she is anything like most 10 year olds, then she will probably want to ride the indoor tracks - 'cos that's what they do on the telly' - and I don't blame her at all



I'm Expecting this is exactly what she will say. We went to watch some of the World Championship at Stratford where she saw the GB riders, it's a very exciting environment and has captured her imagination.


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Sep 2016)

If you don't mind travel it is worth booking tickets to the Revolution cycling series. If you get lucky the likes of Trotton, Kenny, Doull will be riding for their teams.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Sep 2016)

Maybe try the Hillingdon slipstreamers ? http://www.slipstreamers.co.uk/
Just down the M3 from you . We have a few of their members take part in our mid week timetrials at Hillingdon and Hillingdon cycle track is normally booked by them at some point during the week .
Edit . Here you go , Saturday mornings for half a day http://hillingdoncyclecircuit.org.uk/?page_id=71


----------



## Broadside (12 Sep 2016)

Thanks for those links, we will take a look.


----------



## Broadside (17 Sep 2016)

We went to the Bournemouth outdoor track today for a 2hr session. Very well run, they took a lot of time teaching bike handling skills at the start before moving them on to the track which saved a lot of potential accidents!! My daughter loved it so we are going back again next week weather permitting.


----------

